# Crankworx Freeride Festival Whistler



## gregg (Sep 30, 2000)

This past weekend (actually, Thursday the 22nd - Sunday the 25th) was the Crankworx Freeride Mountain Bike Festival in Whistler, BC.

*www.crankworx.com*

I was fortunate enough to be able to attend the Freeride Competition and Expo and to experience first-hand what Photo-John has been raving about since the Marzocchi product launch there 3 weeks ago.

I have many, many photos to sort though, but here are a select few to show for now.

Here is a shot of the Expo area near the bottom of the lifts. There was a huge announcing stage put up, and if you were lucky, you could catch some of the free swag that was being tossed to the crowd! There was also a concert stage with live rock bands playing. The crowds were huge!










Here is a shot of a new bike that I personally got to test out for the weekend. I will be writing more details about the new Prophet from Cannondale soon.










There was a great trials demo put on by the Baia Brothers. The kids are aged 7, 9, and 15 and our all quite skilled.










Many, many thanks to Eric Stobin from Sportworks for the generous hospitality, transportation, accomodations, and trail guide! Eric even shared some of the Sportworks booth space with MTBR and allowed us to put up our banner and hand out flyers! Thanks so much Eric, it was fun! Here is a shot of the booth, with the New FreeRider DH hitch rack made for 40 to 50 lb downhill/freeride bikes, with wider trays for tires as wide as 3".










During one of my runs, I spotted these two cubs and their mom hanging out by the Olympic Station.










Not part of the expo, but another great reason to go up to Whistler, is this trail, called "A River Runs Through It". It is very easy to get to from the Village, and is a very fun and challenging trail! Wish I had something like this as MY local trail! (If you ever ride this trail, be sure to use mosquito repellent.)










A big part of the Expo, this is the Dangerous Dan Flow Show. It included a huge drop and some of the most technically challenging stunts. Here is a shot of something that I've never seen before, this rider is riding across a short bridge made of chain links! Looked even more challenging, because not all the flow riders could clean it.










I have shots of riders hitting this drop, which I will post soon. This shot gives a good indication of just how high the drop really is.










By far the most popular event of the weekend, was the slopestyle competition on Saturday night. Huge crowds lined up to catch riders like Cedric Gracia, Timo Pritzel, Cameron McCaul, Richie Schley, Wade Simmons, and more...

Here is a shot of Kyle Strait during his second run of the finals. More pics to come!


----------



## CraigH (Dec 22, 2003)

*More pics of Crankworx*

It was great getting in a few runs with you Gregg! (Shame we couldn't have hooked up for a XC ride Sat. morning...)









A couple of other threads with Crankworx pics:

*SlopeStyle pics posted by "bog"*

*Crankworx pics and video posted by "brumos" (DH Board)*

Thanks to the guys at the SRAM/Rock Shox trailer for rebuilding my fork Sunday morning (after it died Saturday night) allowing me to ride in the afternoon.


----------



## CraigH (Dec 22, 2003)

*Videos of Slope Style Comp*

A video by the guys at Pinkbike, 21.2 MB:

*http://vpfree.pinkbike.com/video/crankworks.wmv*

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Another 26.5MB vid on a seemingly slow server.

Right Click, Save As:

http://static.zed.cbc.ca/users/b/BPonline/files/crankworx.mpg


----------



## OneBlueJoker (Apr 15, 2004)

THose pics look pretty cool dude! thanks for posting them!


----------



## gregg (Sep 30, 2000)

*That Pinkbike Video is Awesome!*

Hey Radek and Mike,

Good talkin' to both of you guys at Crankworx! Awesome job with the editting on that video! You got all the killer shots, and the music is perfect.

See you guys at Interbike!

-g



CraigH said:


> A video by the guys at Pinkbike, 21.2 MB:
> 
> *http://vpfree.pinkbike.com/video/crankworks.wmv*
> 
> ...


----------



## BJ- (Jan 28, 2004)

any pics of the new marzocchi range...

there dam website hasnt got em up yet...


----------



## finchy (Jan 21, 2004)

*Are You People Blind*

look at the first pic do u see the hot girl in the middle in the blue? its about time there was an atractive female in the sport, all the rest look like they went face first into the ground a few too many times, but then again that is only a shot from behind. but she certanly caught the dude in the yellow fox jersys attention eh?


----------



## MTBsSd (Jan 12, 2004)

sweet


----------



## Trevor! (Dec 23, 2003)

Great pictures gregg - Looked like a cool event.


----------



## K'Endo (Dec 23, 2003)

finchy said:


> look at the first pic do u see the hot girl in the middle in the blue? its about time there was an atractive female in the sport


Trust me ... it's Whistler. Those who've been there know what I mean.

Kn.


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

finchy said:


> look at the first pic do u see the hot girl in the middle in the blue? its about time there was an atractive female in the sport, all the rest look like they went face first into the ground a few too many times, but then again that is only a shot from behind. but she certanly caught the dude in the yellow fox jersys attention eh?


Yea, shes pretty hot...all 1/7th of her.


----------



## mtb care bear (Jun 27, 2004)

Definately the hottest MTB chick ive seen from behind...  Nice Pics!!!


----------



## BJ- (Jan 28, 2004)

finchy said:


> Are You People Blind
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> look at the first pic do u see the hot girl in the middle in the blue? its about time there was an atractive female in the sport, all the rest look like they went face first into the ground a few too many times, but then again that is only a shot from behind. but she certanly caught the dude in the yellow fox jersys attention eh?


um...i think we shouldnt as such worrie that much about tony getting laid...we have a bigger problem on our hands...finchy shame shame sham on u...this one however i feel is boyond me and will leave for someone else to fix...

and we all know the hottest MTB chick is niki guidex...


----------



## mtb care bear (Jun 27, 2004)

BJ- said:


> um...i think we shouldnt as such worrie that much about tony getting laid...we have a bigger problem on our hands...finchy shame shame sham on u...this one however i feel is boyond me and will leave for someone else to fix...
> 
> and we all know the hottest MTB chick is niki guidex...


Who is niki guidex???


----------



## BJ- (Jan 28, 2004)

*Niki Gudex...*

Team Intense rider...

(these pics are like 2 years old)


----------



## mtb care bear (Jun 27, 2004)

*Hottie!*

Nice Pics! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## konabiker (Jan 19, 2004)

BJ- said:


> Team Intense rider...


why is she riding a mono then? 



BJ- said:


> (these pics are like 2 years old)


she cant be real, to hot to mtb.


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

konabiker said:


> she cant be real, to hot to mtb.


Hot chicks have hobbies too. Ya know. They just don't stand around being hot all day. When you ask a hot chick what she likes to do, she doesn't reply, "I like to stand around being really really rediculously good looking".


----------



## konabiker (Jan 19, 2004)

Prechrysler said:


> Hot chicks have hobbies too. Ya know. They just don't stand around being hot all day. When you ask a hot chick what she likes to do, she doesn't reply, "I like to stand around being really really rediculously good looking".


you dont know the kind of hot chicks i hang out with. they do just taht, but there not as hot as nikki gluidex.


----------



## mtb care bear (Jun 27, 2004)

Are those ALL the pics of niki guidex yall have???


----------



## CraigH (Dec 22, 2003)

http://www.NikiGudex.com

&

http://images.google.ca/images?q=Niki+Gudex&hl=en&lr=&ie=UTF-8&output=search&filter=0


----------



## BJ- (Jan 28, 2004)

craigh said:


> http://www.NikiGudex.com
> 
> &
> 
> http://images.google.ca/images?q=Ni...search&filter=0


ahahahhahahahahah...craigH...super moderator...and super porn junkie...

(and like i said the pics were 2 years old when she used to be sponsered by foes now she ride for intense...)


----------



## COmtbiker12 (Jan 12, 2004)

konabiker said:


> why is she riding a mono then?
> 
> she cant be real, to hot to mtb.


She used to ride for Foes until last season i believe....


----------



## BJ- (Jan 28, 2004)

yes tony thats what i said...the start of this year was when she went to intense and before that she rode for foes...


----------



## eman (May 2, 2004)

Damn my friend is retarded. I showed him this picture, and he said it was photoshopped.









THen i showed him some more pics, and he said she was gay for wearing a bikini 

EDIT OUT AIM NAME (11:28:21 PM): i still think the full body pad ones are both photoshopped 
   And he said that after he saw other pictures of her on the bike.


----------



## mtb care bear (Jun 27, 2004)

*What?*

How is she "gay" for wearing a bikini? Thats awesome! I wish the chicks at my local trails wore bikinis!


----------



## BJ- (Jan 28, 2004)

i wish the chicks at my skool all rode and looked as hot as she does and all rode in bikini bottems and upper dainese boddy suits...



eman said:


> i still think the full body pad ones are both photoshopped
> And he said that after he saw other pictures of her on the bike.


and as if they are photshopped...what a moron...


----------



## rockcrusher (Aug 28, 2003)

she's like anna kornikova (?) all looks, no performance. I mean if she is really a mountain bike racer how come I have never heard of her? If she races downhill where are her results? She is all glam no substance. I mean come on, those pictures on her website are not extreme. Most of that stuff is beginner stuff anyway. Marla would spank her across the board. Please. Sponsored to be hot maybe but not to be core.


----------



## konabiker (Jan 19, 2004)

rockcrusher said:


> she's like anna kornikova (?) all looks, no performance. I mean if she is really a mountain bike racer how come I have never heard of her? If she races downhill where are her results? She is all glam no substance. I mean come on, those pictures on her website are not extreme. Most of that stuff is beginner stuff anyway. Marla would spank her across the board. Please. Sponsored to be hot maybe but not to be core.


who cares, shes so hot. she would spank marla in a hottness competion(not trying to take anything away from marla, she would spank me in riding )


----------



## eman (May 2, 2004)

hahah, I said the same thing you guys did.


----------



## mtb care bear (Jun 27, 2004)

BJ- said:


> i wish the chicks at my skool all rode and looked as hot as she does and all rode in bikini bottems and upper dainese boddy suits...
> 
> and as if they are photshopped...what a moron...


Hell, why doesnt she just ride NAKED!


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

mtb care bear said:


> Hell, why doesnt she just ride NAKED!


without a seat....


----------



## mtb care bear (Jun 27, 2004)

Prechrysler said:


> without a seat....


LoL! Easy there buddy!


----------



## konabiker (Jan 19, 2004)

Prechrysler said:


> without a seat....


hahahahahahahahahaha extreme grip of the frame


----------



## CraigH (Dec 22, 2003)

Gregg posted this over on the Passion Crankworx thread:

"Many pics just added to Whistler Gallery here:

http://gallery.mtbr.com/showgallery.php?cat=546&password=

still more to come!

-g"


----------



## BJ- (Jan 28, 2004)

oh and she races XC now...

she used to do DH but toned it down a bit...and only does the aussie national DH races or at least i think so and internation XC races...thats why...

and yes shes a babe...much like all aussie chicks...


----------



## mtb care bear (Jun 27, 2004)

BJ- said:


> oh and she races XC now...
> 
> she used to do DH but toned it down a bit...and only does the aussie national DH races or at least i think so and internation XC races...thats why...
> 
> and yes shes a babe...much like all aussie chicks...


Lets ALL move to Australia for the babes!!!! And the awesome MTBing!!!


----------



## BJ- (Jan 28, 2004)

mtb care bear said:


> Lets ALL move to Australia for the babes!!!! And the awesome MTBing!!!


dude...u forget the beer...


----------



## the Inbred (Jan 13, 2004)

well hot damn. i was actually there for that. our group, TX4000, rolled into Whistler that Thursday. about 7 of us had dinner bought for us at Longhorn, which included 5 pitchers of some beer. then 4 of us partied it up that night. what a badass place. 

so badass that i stopped by there again on my way home, and slept in my truck for 4 days. thank god i knew where to get a free shower.


----------



## BJ- (Jan 28, 2004)

the day i go to whister will be the greatest day of my life...


----------

